# Samsung 245bw 1080p 1920x1200 monitor?



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

hey, I was checking out this monitor, wanted to know if anyone have any experience with it, pros, cons, worth it?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm using a similar Acer 24" 1920x1200 LCD monitor now. Works well but no real way for it to handle properly a 1080i source -- it has no built in deinterlacing. Really needs to be fed a 1080p60 signal -- like what a A20, XA2, X30 or A35 HD DVD player can supply. What I get when using a XA1 is 1920x540


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

hmm, well i finally got it, the image is really really neat, clear, and big.

now how can i get a 1080p signal out of my computer?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

SQBubble said:


> now how can i get a 1080p signal out of my computer?


Most PC video will output 1080p60 on a DVI connection. What is your video chipset? Do you have the latest driver software?


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> Most PC video will output 1080p60 on a DVI connection. What is your video chipset? Do you have the latest driver software?


i got an asus en6600, the dvi doesnt work with the video card, idk why its just get blank when i set the "Digital" signal on the monitor... and yea i got the latest driver


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

SQBubble said:


> i got an asus en6600, the dvi doesnt work with the video card, idk why its just get blank when i set the "Digital" signal on the monitor... and yea i got the latest driver


Well at this moment I would have to say that I don't know why your en6600 can't drive that display's digital DVI input. Possible HDCP issue? 

I have to admit that with my Acer 24" LCD, that I am using the display's VGA input with 1920x1200 @ 60 Hz with 32 bit color sourced by my PC's eVGA 6600 (nVidia) video card. The VGA input works great for this. 

The display's other input, which is DVI with HDCP, is driven by a Toshiba HD-XA1 HD DVD player. I reserved the DVI input (which has HDCP) for the HD DVD player which requires HDCP to upscale standard DVDs to 1080 (without removing the CSS copy protection). But I can only get 1080i out of a XA1 and the display does not have a deinterlacer.


----------

